# DVD problems



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

post deleted


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

No. I've never had a problem with anything from Amazon - apart from spending too much with them 

Hope you can get a replacement.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I ordered the same Hercules from Amazon without any problems. In fact, I have never encountered any problems with opera DVD:s from any other sources either.


----------

